# Got my buck also



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This past Friday evening I was able to get my buck also, not nearly as big as some of the deer around here but a true trophy to me, "worlds greatest hunter and also worlds worst shot" but this arrow found the power house with the buck only traveling 100 yards or so. Taken near Findlay in Hancock County. Now to birds and ducks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Made it a little bigger so we can all enjoy the picture! NIce job on taking your deer early:


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good job, nice buck!!! Good luck the rest of the season!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Hopefully my buck will wonder past my stand this weekend! The weather looks good for this weekend...I can't wait.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats Weekender. Some good eatin! Gonna European mount him?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

As a matter of fact his scull is skinned out and in the freezer for now. Waiting on a turkey fryer to be borrowed by my son then we will boil the meat off and dip into the developer then up on the garage wall in short order. Maybe do it when we are raking leaf's in a couple of weeks. Takes all day and a tank of gas. But a 100.00 mount done for just the cost of gas.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Real nice buck weekender, one to be proud of.


----------

